# Training to get a good shot



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi folks. Is there anyone here that can give me hand on getting a drinkable cup of coffee. I am ok with all the tamping, weighing, distribution etc (well I think I am). I just can't seem to get a good espresso. Maybe some kind of one on one training would be good? I live in Leighton Buzzard Bedfordshire.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll be in MK with work for three days next month if no one else can help out before then.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Not drinking any Monsoon Malabar or OBJ though, just putting that out there.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You're a bit far for me but i'm sure you'll find some help easy enough.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Not drinking any Monsoon Malabar or OBJ though, just putting that out there.


Thanks for the reply. Sorry forgot to subscribe to thread. Don't you like these?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Not drinking any Monsoon Malabar or OBJ though, just putting that out there.


Jeebsy, might I some time not too far away hassle you to give me some tips? I now stay in Armadale West Lothian so not too far from you if you are still in Glasgow most of the time.

Cheers

andy


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You live 50 miles from me, otherwise I'd have been happy to help you at my place, with both your own coffee and mine....no charge of course.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> You live 50 miles from me, otherwise I'd have been happy to help you at my place, with both your own coffee and mine....no charge of course.


Thanks Dave . I think I am on the right track now. It will bear it in mind in future if that's ok?


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I'll be in MK with work for three days next month if no one else can help out before then.


Thanks for the generous offer. I think I am getting there now and feel a lot more confident than a few days ago.


----------

